# a thread to show off some of my work



## DavidSanchezArt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi guys. Hope you like it














































[/URL]


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome David  I've enjoyed these very much!


----------



## Lauralight (Feb 20, 2013)

OOOH, I love the first one.......


----------

